# How to remove linux-glib2



## kalobok (Jan 22, 2009)

Starting today my portupgrade fails on linux-glib2 port. It looks like the port needs to be removed in favor of linux_base-fc4, but some ports still depend on it (linux-atk-1.9.1, linux-gtk2-2.6.10, linux-pango-1.10.2 etc.).

What is the right way to remove the obsolete linux-glib2 so that the dependencies are not broken? 'pkgdb -F' offers me to unregister the package, but I'm not sure if it's the best solution.

The system is 7.0-RELEASE.


----------



## z0ran (Jan 22, 2009)

kalobok said:
			
		

> Starting today my portupgrade fails on linux-glib2 port. It looks like the port needs to be removed in favor of linux_base-fc4, but some ports still depend on it (linux-atk-1.9.1, linux-gtk2-2.6.10, linux-pango-1.10.2 etc.).
> 
> What is the right way to remove the obsolete linux-glib2 so that the dependencies are not broken? 'pkgdb -F' offers me to unregister the package, but I'm not sure if it's the best solution.
> 
> The system is 7.0-RELEASE.



you can read in /usr/ports/UPDATING about it, and it will tell you what to do.
Anyway you should deinstall devel/linux-glib2 and then deinstall/reinstall emulation/linux_base-f4.


----------



## kalobok (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, it worked.


----------

